# My boss wants me to photograph all our stock and put onto his website Help!



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

So I've been working at this job for awhile and my boss today asked me if i could photograph all the stock in our store and put it into his online catalogue..


Only problem is .... 

I don't know how to take product pictures... Atleast not ones that are commercial enough..

Can anyone please help me with this ?

Below is an image I have taken from his online store that was taken by a profesisonal awhile ago.. I really need to know how to duplicate this image setup

http://i.imgur.com/kTkhcsQ.png?1

I have been given my bosses permission to use this image here.
*When you can establish that your boss, and not the professional photographer, is the copyright owner of the image you can replace the deleted IMG tags.*

Anyone ?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Really, so a web designer / server admin works for a small clothing store that is too cheap to hire a professional photographer? Funny... I am a Systems Admin (and I can design webs too), and no boss I ever had would ask me to do something like that? Something sounds off here....

  Excerpt from Your intro post:  





TheBlueSparrow said:


> I'm a socially awkward 22 y/o web designer / server admin that is  completely and utterly bored with his job.
> Reece Vey-Johnson
> AKA, The Blue Sparrow...


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

How do i explain -.- 

this isn't a chain store... it is 1 family owned store that has been around for 35 years... they deal in big mens clothing The Boss wants everything to be perfect but isnt very sparring with his money .

I run/manage their website from a laptop on the counter instore. this isnt a inner city setup where everything is shiny and cost tons ... its a small business with a boss that wants to present as a big business online -.- 

I need help recreating the image on my own. Not to be questioned because of my Bio..

If you cannot leave any constructive critisism on my thread please dont leave any at all


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

We see a lot of scammers... and your story sounded suspiciously like many of the scammers. So yes, I asked! Sorry about that!

Have to ask!  .. is the laptop the server you refer too?


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Well i can assure u im no scammers.. im a guy.. who is scared i will loose my job if i cannot give the boss what he wants... and i dont know how to produce something that will give him what he wants...  so im sorry if i was a little blunt .. but u really do need some help... with the image technique


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 27, 2013)

Edited - ninjad while typing post lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheBlueSparrow said:


> Well i can assure u im no scammers.. im a guy.. who is scared i will loose my job if i cannot give the boss what he wants... and i dont know how to produce something that will give him what he wants...  so im sorry if i was a little blunt .. but u really do need some help... with the image technique



A boss that would fire you for something like that (that probably is not even in your job description) is probably not worth working for. I will leave you alone... possibly someone else here will offer some assistance. Plus there are dozens of threads asking the same question you are asking, the search engine will find them for you! Good luck!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> I don't see what the issue is.  I am an IT consultant (a real one, not one that labels himself that).  We are a big company that is part of a larger company.  IT is my profession, job, career and life... but I am also the web admin, photographer (infant photographer) and graphic designer. I am also in charge of our entire 2013 marketing campaign including all designs, strategies and publishing work.
> 
> At the end of the day it is about going above and beyond the call of duty.  My boss never asks me, I just volunteer.  What's the OP's career and immediate job description have to do with him doing this work outside of IT for his company?
> 
> OP -  wish I could help you on the problem at hand.



Funny.. I have owned a successful consulting business... and none of my clients would have ever asked something like that while I was wearing my IT hat.. especially at the hourly rate I charged! (if you are saying that I "label" myself that way.. you are welcome to search for my Linked In bio... it is accurate, although not totally up to date, and not that hard to find!) 

I have done some photography for my company, and they paid me even more than I make salary for that... but that was because they were tired of the "PRO's" around here, that can't deliver!


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 27, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> nola.ron said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see what the issue is.  I am an IT consultant (a real one, not one that labels himself that).  We are a big company that is part of a larger company.  IT is my profession, job, career and life... but I am also the web admin, photographer (infant photographer) and graphic designer. I am also in charge of our entire 2013 marketing campaign including all designs, strategies and publishing work.
> ...



Sorry Charlie (pun intended lol), but there's some misunderstanding here.  I edited my post that I typed on my phone (slowly) while getting the angry eyes from my GF at dinner.  During that time the rest of the replies were posted and then I saw why you brought the question up.  That's when I went back and edited my post with the ninja reference.

And to clear the edited post up... I actually wasn't insinuating you nor the OP were labeling yourself a consultant.  I actually never got that from your response that you were ever in a consulting role. I actually took your old position at face value as an in-house system admin. I was talking about the millions of geek squad worthy "IT professionals" that think they can reboot their way out of a crashed exchange server, have their own "business" and label themselves a consultant while they take care of home offices and 5-10 user networks.  My clients never ask me to do anything beyond what I'm there to do.  My real boss within my company is who I do those things for.  Those above and beyond responsibilities do not go on a client invoice.

The whole point of my post is I'm a 10 year vet with much higher responsibilities than the OP, and I still do these things for my company.. so I was just questioning the problem with it is all.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

nola.ron said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > nola.ron said:
> ...



Gotcha! No problem! lol! I have dealt with a lot of those kind of "IT professionals" too... just as I have dealt with the "Photo Pro's" of the same type!  lol! (I do understand going all out, and doing whatever it takes to get the job done for a good employer, though!)


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Im a tad confused,

I'm not saying I think my boss is out of line for aking me to do the images... simply .. i just need help on how to produce them like the image shown. its that simple .. once i know .. i can get on with the job  But at charlie suggested i will go search other posts here and see if i can find someone asking/solving this problemo


----------



## Mully (Feb 27, 2013)

There is too much to learn on your end for a quick answer....the shirt you posted was styled and not just taken off the rack and photographed not ot mention the lighting involved. You will be hard pressed to get anyone to respond.


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not opposed to learning all that is requried, I just need a teacher.  

Google is good ... but its not as helpful for this as people may think


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

That is one of the shirts i attempted ... 

Obviously i didnt press the shirt.. as i was just sampling ..

I took this on the floor  while i was above on a ladder 

It was on a white sheet which i removed roughly with photoshop.

Its very unattractive


----------



## KmH (Feb 27, 2013)

The product photographer's photographic lighting fundamentals bible:

Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 27, 2013)

The picture the Pro shot is so simple a monkey could do it. Trust me, this isn't hard work, it's just time consuming. 

You need:

-White or Gray Seamless
-At least two strobes 
-A tripod
-A wasit-up mannequin on some kind of a rod/pole coming up through its back
-A clothing stylist
-And a very basic knowledge of Photoshop


You set up in the space you'll be shooting, have the stylist prep and put the clothing on the mannequin, shoot, rinse, repeat.

when you've shot all the product from the desired angles, you go into photoshop, run a clipping mask, flatten, and call it good. 

Stylists can run about..$100-$200/hour, so either shoot quick or get really damn good with a steamer.

Depending on how many product there are, jobs like this for a typical professional are _well_ north of $10,000


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

I will have about 300-750 products to shoot .. so im thinking a steamer is my best bet. 

a problem with the mannequin is that most of the garments are very large .... so displaying them on it would become almsot impossible without it looking .... kinda silly .. 

Even if the garment was taken flat and not supported by a mannequin it would be fine ... so long as i can produce it perfectly.


---- Edit

I will indeed be getting a copy of that light Science and magic book... either buying it or downlaoding it (Arrgh mateys).


----------



## pgriz (Feb 27, 2013)

Blue Sparrow, there is a reason (which you're finding out) why professional product photographers can ask for good money - they have skills, knowledge and equipment to deliver the image their client(s) need(s).  The book that Keith pointed you to is a very good one - it covers in ten chapters much of the basics of theory and practice of using light.  It also refers to a number of items of equipment that are used to make the light work.  I can tell you from experience that it will take you a while to go through the book and learn even a fraction of the techniques the book describes.  Plus, you would need to acquire some basic lighting equipment.  Plus you also need some software to do post-processing with.  That software also has a steep learning curve.  

Part of the problem, as I see it, is that your boss has no clue as to what is needed to make good, commercial-grade images.  And somehow, you have to be able to show him that the problem is non-trivial.  If he understands the challenges involved, then he can make a business decision - either build up the expertise inhouse (you, plus training, plus equipment, plus time...), or outsource (professional photographer hired to do one or a series of shoots).  

I belong to a photoclub with many members, both amateur and professional.  One of our members is the production manager for a well known internet clothing outlet.  He gave us a presentation on how they photograph clothes for their web site, and what work is involved in doing so.  It appears that you are being asked to do what he does, and he uses a full studio, two full-time photographers, one full-time photo-editing specialist, a stylist, and a web designer to keep the images on their web site attractive, current, and representing the products accurately.  Here's a basic question - do you have the knowledge to ensure that the colours of the items you show on your web site correspond to the products in real life?  That's a pretty important thing to have nailed down, and it's not that straightforward.  

While I admire your attitude and willingness to take this challenge on, there's much more to doing this work than you currently see.  You'll do yourself, and your boss, a big favor if you can explain to him the realities of what it takes to make competitive commercial photography.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

TheBlueSparrow said:


> I will have about 300-750 products to shoot .. so im thinking a steamer is my best bet.
> 
> a problem with the mannequin is that most of the garments are very large .... so displaying them on it would become almsot impossible without it looking .... kinda silly ..
> 
> ...



Piracy is kind of frowned on around here.... comments like that won't get you too far!   Just a hint! We respect copyrights... otherwise OUR image ownership is worthless!


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Pgriz,

I had written out paragraphs of responses to your comments... but deleted them all to say...

WHile I know all you have said is true... I can't bring myself to ask him to put out more money for this task.

So i just have to bite the bullet and teach myself how to do it.. Im not taking the task lightly and i will be giving hours of my time to learning the right way to produce the results needed.

this is what I feel i owe my boss for giving me this job in the first place. 

I will be getting the book mentioned earlier.

I have at the moment a small setup which i thought may  work but perhaps won't 

- Sony a65 DSLR
- 2 x Umbrellas / Lights
- Tripod + Background screen stands
- White/ Black/ Green backdrop sheets


Edit -----

Removed something that relates to Charlies previous comment


----------



## pgriz (Feb 27, 2013)

If you can't get your boss to understand what's involved, perhaps you could at least have him show you what he wants you to shoot for.  Let him set the standard for you in terms of image quality, colour accuracy, product presentation, etc.  Then you have something (a standard) to compare your own efforts with.  It would be totally unreasonable for him, in my opinion, NOT to define for you the expected deliverables and the level that he expects them to achieve.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 28, 2013)

You know, it's totally OK to say no. And it's totally OK to tell your boss when he's asking too much of his employees.

You're not trained for this, you don't have the appropriate knowledge for this, you won't be able to afford a stylist (arguably the most important part)..._He's out of his mind if he thinks he can do this in-house. 

_
800 product? If you're a one man show, that'll take you _weeks_


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 28, 2013)

TheBlueSparrow said:


> a problem with the mannequin is that most of the garments are very large .... so displaying them on it would become almost impossible without it looking .... kinda silly ..



You know they make plus size mannequins right?  

Honestly give your boss a list of things HE needs to purchase for you so you can do this.  Things like lighting, background, mannequins. Etc. 

Also I have a feeling your boss is not providing the camera equipment but wanting you to use your own. If you are using your own camera, lenses, tripod etc he needs to pay you for the use YOUR equipment not just your time.  The same goes for any software used like photoshop.


----------



## nola.ron (Feb 28, 2013)

I think some people are getting way too serious about this.  The guy wants to help his boss out.  AS LONG AS his boss is understanding that these shots are NOT being done by a professional, and that the work can't be guaranteed to be like that which he has paid for in the past, and as long as the OP is getting paid while he is working.. then so what?  Even if he's not wanting to get paid and is willing to do it as a favor to his boss for getting a job, then so be it.  If nothing else then it is a learning experience for him.  He will learn more about photography and specifically product photography.

This guy works for a mom and pop store. Small businesses like that can't compete with major retailers and their websites.  They do not generally have the budget to pay tens of thousands of dollars for pictures to go on a website.  If the boss is in a situation where it's free pictures or no pictures at all and is made CLEAR that no quality of work can be guaranteed, then I encourage this guy to go ahead.  Go above and beyond, learn something new, and try your best.  When I do this at my job it's all praise, and if the work doesn't come out to an acceptable level (ie: web design, logos, etc) then we send it to a pro.  In the meantime I have done something I enjoy doing, haven't spent any of my own personal money, and gave it my best shot.  It often comes back to me in the form of a raise or a bonus.

Now if the OP is claiming to the boss that he can do professional quality work then that is another story completely... and in that situation I would run for the hills.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually, nola.ron, you have a point. We don't know who the company is competing against and what the competition is showing as their imagery. But if this business is competing on the internet and is trying to reach the world-wide market, then the competition is against well funded and well executed product imagery. If, on the other hand, their focus is purely local (and they limit or respond to only local inquiries), then perhaps the measuring stick is different. But even if the latter case was true, potential buyers are seeing product images from many companies on the web, and I am thinking that this is what sets the standard in terms of what is acceptable. In the end, IF the company gets enough business through the internet with the current level of photography, then we may be overthinking this.

As a business owner, I'd want to ask the following:  who are my (potential) customers, what is their expectation, who is competing with me for those customers, what do THEY have, ....  and make my business decisions accordingly.  If I'm trying to portray our company as being bigger than it is, do I really want to reveal our small size by showing images that correspond with our small size (ie, having no money to do it right)?  Because the lack of production values will translate in the minds of potential customers to the quality of the product.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2013)

My advice?  
Rather than getting into the debate about whether you should or shouldn't do this, I am going to just take it as a given that you ARE going to do it.

Take two or three items, do your very best with them, given your CURRENT level of ability and understanding, then show them to your boss. Tell him that those are what you are currently capable of producing.  See if you can talk your boss into funding what it would take to do better--let them buy the book, the mannequin, the strobes.  Tell him that with the proper equipment, you'll do your very best to improve on what you've already shown him, but it'll take some time.

And get a contract wherein YOU retain the full copyright to the images, so that when you ditch that place, you can at least use the product photos in a portfolio. Who knows? Maybe you'll actually be good at it, and you can go sell your services to OTHER clothing stores for the kind of money you SHOULD be getting for this one. 
(Helpful tip of the day: Do NOT hold your breath waiting for that to happen... :lmao: )


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 28, 2013)

If you do end up doing this, seriously get a stylist. they're worth their weight in gold, and they'll make or break pictures like this. Also, even though this a plus mens outlet, request the smallest size possible, that way it'll be easier for your stylist to put clips on the backs of the shirts.


----------



## TheBlueSparrow (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry it has taken me soo long to reply .. I've read through all the responses and I will try my best to explain to my Boss that the level of image he wants me to produce is out of my capabilitys. But I will still be trying my best to get as close as possible.


I appreciate all the comments. it all helps


----------

